# Plants vs Zombies help



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

The only mini-game I have left to beat is buttered popcorn. Can anyone tell me what to do? I don't even come close! I hope they give us more levels, best game ever 

Melissa


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You've got to clump the enemies before unleashing the cobs.  Do that by only buttering them in a smaller area of the screen, but NOT as they first enter.  Wait for a sizeable bunch, then let fly with the cob cannons.

I think I got it on the first or second try doing that.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you geko! I finally got it  

Melissa


----------

